# NHL League record for longest suspension awarded to Chris Simon



## HighGain510 (Mar 18, 2007)

I saw this and although it's about a week old it's a fucking BRUTAL slash (funny, they even titled the clip as a brutal slash!) that earned Mr. Simon the longest suspension record in the NHL which is 25 games. The hit that Ryan Hallweg administered to Simon looked like it hurt pretty badly, but the dude slashed the hell out of his face which is fucked up as he could have lost an eye.... seriously.  Just punch him in the face like a normal hockey fight!  

http://www.break.com/index/chris_simon_brutal_slash_to_the_face.html


----------



## playstopause (Mar 18, 2007)

That's well deserved. He could have killed him. 
Ahh Simon... the man with the butter pound between the ears.
The hit Hallweg gave to him was hard but it was fair and "legal".


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah that's what I was saying, he should have just given him a legal hit back or started a regular penalty-inducing fight.... slash to the face like that is not cool. Crazy how hard he swung his stick too... geez....


----------



## playstopause (Mar 18, 2007)

Simon just lost it.

He'll now be losing a couple grands per day... sitting at home... 
Poor little fella.


----------



## Naren (Mar 18, 2007)

Damn. What an asshole. I'd be glad if that guy got fired.


----------



## Kevan (Mar 18, 2007)

Actually, didn't McSorley get the longest suspension ever?


----------



## sakeido (Mar 19, 2007)

This slash was so bad, I'm almost ashamed to say that the Calgary Flames once had Simon on the team.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 19, 2007)

Kevan said:


> Actually, didn't McSorley get the longest suspension ever?



Was his longer than 25 games? I don't recognize the name, unless I'm just slow... which is very possible...


----------



## Popsyche (Mar 19, 2007)

I though that I had heard that Simon had sustained a concussion from the hit he took before the slash. He may not have been "all there" to show the proper restraint in that situation. That being said, the slash was still reprehensible.

Oh, and Matt, we can't talk about hockey anymore, not the way the Flyers are playing!


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 19, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> Oh, and Matt, we can't talk about hockey anymore, not the way the Flyers are playing!




We still have a hockey team? I was trying to forget....  Terrible playing.... they used to be one of my favorite teams and it was bonus that they're the local team, but DAMN they are sucking it up lately.


----------



## Popsyche (Mar 19, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> We still have a hockey team? I was trying to forget....  Terrible playing.... they used to be one of my favorite teams and it was bonus that they're the local team, but DAMN they are sucking it up lately.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 19, 2007)

it was a pretty bad hit, but when i first heard about it on the news they said the hit was something out of braveheart, a 2 handed chop, after watching it , its not as bad as i first thought, but still, you could fuck someone up, i love chris simon, his a decent player, always speaking his mind, and can fight like a mofo, but if our tough guy players keep doing shit like that, there arnt going to be tough guy players in the nhl , go blues!!


----------



## kmanick (Mar 19, 2007)

jesu H. christ I just saw this for the first time.
what a douche! drop the gloves and go he could've 
done some real serious damage to that guy.
(he's really lucky he didn't)

GO BRUINS .........................ahh I mean ..never mind


----------



## Kevan (Mar 19, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Was his longer than 25 games? I don't recognize the name, unless I'm just slow... which is very possible...


Yeah, his suspension is listed as "Forever.". 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-sSoF40e30


----------



## Rick (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm glad he got such a long suspension. Maybe he'll actually learn to check his temper.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 19, 2007)

Kevan said:


> Yeah, his suspension is listed as "Forever.".
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-sSoF40e30



Well I GUESS that's longer... geez!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 19, 2007)

see, i think they should just let the other guy get a good crosscheck to simons face, then scrap the suspension and call it even


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 19, 2007)

Btw, I saw this got moved... I apologize I haven't looked for a "Sports Talk" section so I hadn't even realized we had one here! My bad!


----------



## playstopause (Mar 19, 2007)

Kevan said:


> Actually, didn't McSorley get the longest suspension ever?



I heard he had 23 games suspension. He was also found guilty of assault so the suspension got expanded for a year. 

He tried to play the year after and thing is, nobody wanted him back. 
So he just retired.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 19, 2007)

Sorry, I still think shit like that should get you a flat out ban from the NHL.


----------



## ARTofSHREDDIN (Mar 19, 2007)

I've been playing ice hockey for about 17years, even in the adult leagues violent acts like that are unacceptable. A guy on my team took a two handed chop around the wrists, they got in a fight and both were suspended 3 games, another fight and it would have been a permanent suspension. Malicious acts with intent to injure are taken just as serious. 25games seems mild to me, anything that serious the book should have been thrown at him. the hit against simon was perfectly clean, simon needs his head examined. Cut him from the team.


----------



## Popsyche (Mar 19, 2007)

ARTofSHREDDIN said:


> , simon needs his head examined.


 
I think you hit the nail on the.. ahem... head!


----------



## Kevan (Mar 20, 2007)

ARTofSHREDDIN said:


> simon needs his head examined.


And he'll get it examined (quite thoroughly I imagine) for the concussion he sustained just prior to his lash-out.


----------

